# Just found out I'm having twins!



## vineyard

I just found out that I'm having twins. Thought I'd post here and open it up to any advice, pointers, and stories. I'm really excited but scared to death at the same time!!!


----------



## daniandbaby

congats xxx


----------



## RebaMc

Yay - congratulations!!!

It is quite scary isn't it! I don't think I'm over the shock of it yet - and I've know for 7 weeks now!!


----------



## xxleannexx

wow congratulations, i have twin brothers and my mom said that they were much easier than me! you will be fine.


----------



## Helen

Congratulations again! I'm so thrilled for you. It's lovely to see another ICSI twins Mum on the way. :hugs:

It's really not as hard as people lead you to believe. Yeah there are tough days and its quite a bit of work but don't let people make you feel like you can't handle it.

I'd definitely see if you can get in touch with other twin Mums when the babies are born. My HV was good at putting me in touch with other Mums. Also see if you can find a multiples mums and tots group. Try TAMBA for that (Twins and multiple birth association). Sometimes only other twin Mums understand things the same way you do and its great to be somewhere where you don't feel like quite so much of a freak show. 

Be prepared to be stopped by old ladies and other total strangers *everywhere* you go. Read the thread in here about annoying things people say.... oh boy! :rofl:


----------



## LMH

Congratulations on your twins.


----------



## mandy81

Congrats hun. xx


----------



## Lone

Congratulations, wonderful news

I am 8+4 with twins, so only about a week away from you.
Are you having any pregnancy symptoms yet ??


----------



## vineyard

Lone said:


> Congratulations, wonderful news
> 
> I am 8+4 with twins, so only about a week away from you.
> Are you having any pregnancy symptoms yet ??

Sure am. Exhausted. Peeing like crazy. And I have morning sickness that gets progressively worse as the day goes on. No vomiting, just extreme nausea. And NO food sounds or tastes good. How about you?


----------



## highlandlassi

ahhh i remember those days well... even certain smells would make me feel sick...but dont worry it will pass, and if you are like most of us when it passes you will worry because your symptoms are gone and you feel good. geesh us pregnant women are crazy lol. congratulations


----------



## Lone

vineyard said:


> Lone said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, wonderful news
> 
> I am 8+4 with twins, so only about a week away from you.
> Are you having any pregnancy symptoms yet ??
> 
> Sure am. Exhausted. Peeing like crazy. And I have morning sickness that gets progressively worse as the day goes on. No vomiting, just extreme nausea. And NO food sounds or tastes good. How about you?Click to expand...

Same really, constant nausea all day, only time its better is when i am eating, which seems to be all the time too !! also exhausted that i struggle to function at all. 

feel dreadful ... no one tells you about this bit, my MW told me the 1st trimester is pregnancy's best kept secret !!

Cant wait for this to pass ....


----------



## Doublemints

Awwww...I couldn't stand the smell of my husband in the beginning of my pregnancy...lol Anything that had a smell basically made me sick to my stomach...Im so glad im over that part of the pregnancy...it shouldn't be too bad...Congrats.


----------



## Helen

LOL! Oh the smell thing. I had that last time and I have it again. I have to keep reminding myself its me and not what I smell.

Poor DH, it's like something has died in his mouth and (bad mother) Charlotte smells bad too sometimes :blush:


----------



## LMH

I found some smells set off my sickness, but it has passed now, but I found taking a really deep sniff of deep heat really reduced my queasiness. Bit bizarre but it worked. I also loved sniffing wood preserve, my OH had to drag me away from the fence panels in the garden at one point I had been there so long. God knows what the neighbours thought!


----------



## emma_27

Congrats!!


----------



## TeachingTots

Congratulations!!! It can be tiring but having twins are a true double blessing!!!


----------



## Ladylilith

hi there i am 19 weeks pregnant with non idential twins and i am totally exhausted i will hopefully find out what they are next week x


----------



## vineyard

Congrats. I'm exhausted too. Have been throughout! Congrats again! Join us on the twin bumps section. We share our bump pics. That seems to be where we've all congregated to chit chat and ask questions.


----------

